
Uber has a projection of $26.12b revenue in 2016 - anonthai
http://siliconangle.com/blog/2015/08/21/disrupt-this-uber-is-going-gangbusters-with-a-projection-of-26-12b-revenue-in-2016/
======
eliben
Just curious - wouldn't the revenue of companies like Uber always be super
high, but with low profit margin. Kinda like Walmart... Because lots of money
switching hands is just what the company does.

(*) Unlike other companies like Apple, for example, that sell products they
manufacture

~~~
JonFish85
In Uber's case though, their costs could be very low. They push off the vast
majority of liability into their not-employees (for now), and don't have any
capital expenses to speak of.

~~~
fweespeech
Yes but they only take ~20% of gross revenue.

~~~
myth_buster
20% actually but if the costs are low and volume is high, that piece of pie
would be worth a lot. Also ~20% is a much higher margin than what the retails
operate on.

~~~
fweespeech
Yes I hit the wrong key and didn't notice. However, its 20% before expenses.

------
windlep
The article is terribly mislabeled. Uber's _bookings_ are scheduled to reach
26bill, not its revenue. Supposedly this year they will reach 10 bill in
bookings, which would provide revenue of about 2 billion [1].

[1] [http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/08/21/us-uber-tech-
fundr...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/08/21/us-uber-tech-fundraising-
idUSKCN0QQ0G320150821)

------
teh_klev
Site is knackered for now, here's an archived copy:

[https://archive.is/pokLR](https://archive.is/pokLR)

------
bhouston
But realistically their take is roughly 10% of that, at least as long as they
use contractor drivers.

------
jsprogrammer
Site doesn't work.

Does the cited revenue number include what Uber collected on behalf of their
contractors?

~~~
jlarocco
I would expect that's the only number. What other revenue could they have that
would be even remotely close to $26 billion?

~~~
jsprogrammer
Well, what middleman cut does Uber take? 30%?

They could be a super unicorn with $87+ billion.

